# Whos booked hamm already?



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay just booked my ticket to Hamm so looking forward to it 

[Ok the the Euro is rubbish but you don't get stunners like this over here for 100 euro's 










Or some of the more usual species Albino amur rats up £300 over here saw them las year in hamm for 60 euros along with transpecos for 50 euros and leucistic black rats for 25 euros 

best bit you can bring a poly box back on your lap to keep a close eye on your newbies 
Thanks for reading paula xx


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

Im all booked up. Yay
Looking at getting snakes this time





Molly75 said:


> Yay just booked my ticket to Hamm so looking forward to it
> http://www.coachtotheshow.com/index.php
> 
> [Ok the the Euro is rubbish but you don't get stunners like this over here for 100 euro's
> ...


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Is this the first time you've been if so your love it 
p xx


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

I went last september. I loved it. Cant wait to go again. Im dragging the other half with me this time too.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i'm going not on coach though works out too expensive but have fun though


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Think I might be going on my own this time Other half would hate it not a reptile fan and friends may be not able to make it  but been so many times not a prob and the only bit to worry about is making sure OH is awake to pick me up at 1.50 am lOL

P xx


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah i'm going not on coach though works out too expensive but have fun though


I know its an increase, but with the extras and the smaller but more spacious coaches, I still think its good value.

Granted 3 or 4 will cost a bit, but for one I doubt you could get there and back have brekkie and getin for half price for anything like that amount.

two people, and I guess it depends on what value you place on driving there.

Still, the show is well worth going to , no matter how you get there.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

no definetly good value. just that i can make my friend pay for my petrol and a new gps that get to keep. lol thats why. but must say i would prefer the hassle free journey andpre ticket if thats still on it.


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

Only 8 weeks to go - 56 days


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Just doing a deal with a frozen food wholesaler who you can all buy your food from, he will meet us in ashford when we get back


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> Just doing a deal with a frozen food wholesaler who you can all buy your food from, he will meet us in ashford when we get back


 Sounds good but what would be the arrangements for transporting them on the coach? as I normally buy in bulk.
Should be booking our tickets any day, just sorting funds out.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

They will be delivered to ashford for when we get back, if you are buying bulk take a spare polybox, thatll keep them frozen till you get home


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> They will be delivered to ashford for when we get back, if you are buying bulk take a spare polybox, thatll keep them frozen till you get home


 will there be room on the coach for another box or will it be 1 of the 2 allowed?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

reptiles-ink said:


> will there be room on the coach for another box or will it be 1 of the 2 allowed?


A lot of passengers get off at ashford so there will be loads of seats and hold space for you all to "spread out"


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Thats ok then.
Should book in the next few days just waiting for the funds to come through


----------



## Secret Squirrel (Jan 18, 2009)

God that Boa is beautiful! What kind is it???? I'm new to all this and still learning!!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Secret Squirrel said:


> God that Boa is beautiful! What kind is it???? I'm new to all this and still learning!!


 Shes a pastel LOl not many like her around for cleaness meaning well defined clear body  
paula


----------



## Secret Squirrel (Jan 18, 2009)

She is really lovely! I want one now!!! lol

Ste


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

just out of interest how much would you be looking roughly for the trip and accomodation do you think?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

paulrimmer69 said:


> just out of interest how much would you be looking roughly for the trip and accomodation do you think?


Depends how long you want to stay, you could fly over and stay at the mercure which is about 130 euros a night


----------



## Allan1981111 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Hamm is booked an can't wait*

Hi I might b new 2 the site but not new if that makes sense the other half is on the comp more than me so. anyway yes vik u r draggin me along but i'm lookin forward to my first show any tips ppl?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Alan.

Biggest tip, dont upset vikki, she will stop making the coffee ! :lol2:


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

You were lucky that i made the coffee last time tony. lol. yes guys allan is my other half so please be nice to him. lol.
Ive warned him about your snoring by the way tony. lol. you have to make the TEA on the way from ashford ton, lol


----------



## Allan1981111 (Jan 19, 2009)

well i hope tony can make coffee aswell an trust me i wont be upsettin vik at all cos i gotta live with her afta trip aswell so there is no worries of that. LOL:flrt:




vikki3683 said:


> You were lucky that i made the coffee last time tony. lol. yes guys allan is my other half so please be nice to him. lol.
> Ive warned him about your snoring by the way tony. lol. you have to make the TEA on the way from ashford ton, lol


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Tony make coffee:roll2::roll2::roll2:

He usually gets one of his slaves to do it


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Could someone please PM me a few details for this (cost, if theres a cardiff pickup etc)?

I only have net access on my phone and it wont allow me onto the coach to the show site!

Ta,
Gary.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

The following frozen food will be avaliable at the truck stop when we get back

Please order by Feb28th

*PRICE LIST FOR HAMM, MARCH 2009.*​ 
*FROZEN:*
*MICE-*
PINKIE £0.19 each 
FUZZIE  £0.23 each
SMALL (7-14g) £0.25 each 
MEDIUM (14-20g) £0.40 each
REGULAR (20g+) £0.52 each
EX BREEDER £0.68 each

*RATS-*
PUP £0.22 each 
WEANER Sml (average 35g) £0.62 each
WEANER Lrg (average 60g) £0.70 each
SMALL (average 90g) £0.80 each
MEDIUM (130-180g) £0.92 each
ADULT (180-250g) £1.00 each
EX LARGE (250g+) £1.10 each

*DOMESTIC RABBITS-*
SMALL (less 1Kg) £2.50 each
LARGE (1-2Kg) £4.50 each

*CHICKS- ** £2.75 (50)*


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

dont we get a discount?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

reptiles-ink said:


> dont we get a discount?


these are the prices he gave us


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> these are the prices he gave us


 ok no worries just hoped we would get a discount if several of us were buying


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

definately need 30 pinkies and 10 regular mice.
Might tincrease the pinkie order depending what baby corns an kings i get


----------



## danlaming (Jan 12, 2009)

I know this sounds really amateurish but is anyone from the poole/bournemouth area going to HAMM


----------



## Allan1981111 (Jan 19, 2009)

Vik might aswell get as many as poss. cos u no we'll end up with quite a few more snakes.




vikki3683 said:


> definately need 30 pinkies and 10 regular mice.
> Might tincrease the pinkie order depending what baby corns an kings i get


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Thats our tickets all paid for :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

reptiles-ink said:


> ok no worries just hoped we would get a discount if several of us were buying


 
once i have the orders in i will negotiate for everyone


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Just recieved another trade pricelist, pm me your email if you want a copy as its too ling to post


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

are the lists available to anyone steve or just the lucky coach customers?? if so i'll have a cheeky look if pos?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

exoticsandtropics said:


> are the lists available to anyone steve or just the lucky coach customers?? if so i'll have a cheeky look if pos?


 
The main seller is meeting the coach with orders, these are at lower than show prices, i do have other lists if you want them


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hey yeah if you could pm me them or e-mail them i'd really appreciate it cheers. [email protected]
thanks steve


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Lists sent


----------

